# green discharge from vaginal area



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

My puppy 13 weeks has been peeing a lot and just recently I noticed that she has a green/yellowish discharge. She's happy when she poops, because she knows she's going to get a treat when she poops outside and is really good about pooping outside. she hasn't figured out to pee outside and after seeing her green thick discharge and her look as if she was in pain I took her to the vet.

The vet told me she has a vaginal infection and that it would just go away. He really didn't offer me any help and told me it's common in puppys and I'm really not sure if I should get a second opinion, because searching here online I can't see anybody else with this problem.

any feedback is appreciated


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Definetly get a second opinion. I would think an antibiotic is in order. Infections are nothing to mess around with, especially in such a young puppy...


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

She's already on antibiotics for something else and he said just continue with it.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

jboboxer said:


> She's already on antibiotics for something else and he said just continue with it.


What is the antibiotic she's on (and what is she being treated for)?


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

cephalexin is the antibiotic, which has been used to treat small bumps the puppy had all over body when she came from the breeder. The bumps have all gone away, but I was told to finish the bottle up, so I have about 6 more days of it left.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, now it makes sense that your vet figured the vaginal infection would clear up. Cephalexin is what they'd give to treat pyometria, for example. It should take care of the vaginal infection, but maybe not. Watch her, though, and do a followup with your vet, just to be sure.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

How often does a 14 week old puppy urinate? Seems like she's peeing 8 times or more a day, but i'm not there to count every time, but I'm guessing.

I've had her for almost 3 weeks and she's really good about pooping outside, but she pees inside. I'm not sure if it's something with training her better to pee outside or an infection that she just can't seem to hold it.

I was reading this and became even more worried.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyometra


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

How often? Well, a lot depends on how much water comsumption, the breed, and so on. Toy breeds have tiny bladders! My puppy peed more frequently whenever she'd played with the other dogs, I imagine because she would also drink more (as did the other dogs). After she's been with you awhile, you'll get to know how often she needs to pee, and when she's likely to poop. My dogs are on a schedule, and our routine is such that I can pretty much tell you to the minute when they're gonna have to poop! lol

Pyometra usually occurs after a heat cycle, and your puppy is only 14 wks. old. But, again, continue the cephalexin, and do a followup with your vet.


----------



## JennaSuzanna (Jul 16, 2009)

I would say continue with the antibiotics and if she is still experiencing discharge at the end of the med cycle bring her in to the vet again. Have the vet take a sample and test for what bacteria is growing.

Also puppy bladders are small and it may take some time to house train. It takes most humans a couple years to master it as infants, lol! 

However, if you have ever had a urinary infection you know that it burns! Symptoms can include the urge to pee frequently. This may be your puppies problem.

At 14 weeks my guess is that it is not pyometra.

Love and Luck,
Jenna


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

It's a boxer puppy
What I do notice is that she makes it to the sliding glass door a lot of times and I'm not sure if she just simply can't hold it for me to get up to go to the glass door in less than 2 seconds or if she thinks that it's her pee spot.

The antibiotics will end in about 3 or 4 days. I really don't see any color stuff coming from here anymore, but I only noticed it a day or two.


----------

